# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Andalucía >  WWF denuncia vertidos de aguas residuales en Doñana

## sergi1907

Unas imágenes muestran litros de espuma discurriendo por el arroyo que nutre a las marismas de un espacio declarado Patrimonio de la Humanidad

Barcelona. (Redacción).- WWF denuncia, a través de impactantes imágenes, la contaminación de uno de los principales arroyos que nutre las marismas de Doñana. Tres municipios vierten diariamente al espacio natural 5 millones de litros de aguas residuales sin depurar, el equivalente a 2 piscinas olímpicas al día. Las imágenes muestran litros de espuma discurriendo por el arroyo.

Más de 40.000 habitantes de los municipios de Almonte, Bollullos Par del Condado y Rociana del Condado, todos ellos en el entorno del Parque Nacional de Doñana (Huelva), vierten al Arroyo del Partido, una de las principales vías fluviales del espacio natural, alrededor de 5 millones de litros de agua sin depurar el equivalente a 2 piscinas olímpicas por día. En la época de la recogida de la fresa, cuando la zona recibe la visita de miles de trabajadores, el volumen puede duplicar esta cifra.

Las aguas residuales provienen tanto de los hogares particulares como de industrias localizadas en los municipios. Entre los químicos se encuentran el nitrógeno y el fósforo, con concentraciones que multiplican hasta en ocho veces la cantidad máxima admitida en la normativa vigente. 

Los vertidos discurren por el arroyo del Partido, que desemboca directamente en la Marisma de Doñana, un lugar de enorme importancia ambiental, pero también cultural, ya que en sus aguas se realiza el mundialmente conocido bautizo de los Rocieros en el puente del Ajolí. 

Las depuradoras están proyectadas y casi terminadas, pero la falta de coordinación entre el Gobierno central y el regional retrasan la puesta en marcha. Tras más de una década de intentos fallidos y repetidos informes científicos, ingentes cantidades de aguas fuertemente contaminadas siguen vertiéndose sin depurar en el corazón del humedal más importante de Europa y Patrimonio de la Humanidad. 

Según Juan Carlos del Olmo, Secretario General de WWF España: Es una vergüenza y un escándalo internacional que un lugar Patrimonio de la Humanidad como Doñana reciba directamente los vertidos de las cloacas. Y añade: Se han gastado ingentes cantidades de fondos públicos en infraestructuras y obras innecesarias pero ni la Junta de Andalucía ni el Gobierno central han sido capaces de poner en marcha las depuradoras para cuidar el agua de Doñana. Denunciaremos estos hechos en la Fiscalía de Medio Ambiente, en la Unión Europea y a los organismos internacionales que velan por Doñana.

http://www.lavanguardia.com/medio-am...#ixzz28L6G5L2V

----------


## REEGE

Y que con éstas cosas no se metan... que vergüenza!! :Mad:

----------

